

New structure re-defines the term "Mobile Home" by walking on legs (Video)  - mielles
http://www.futureofgadgets.com/futureblogger/show/1226-new-structure-re-defines-the-term-mobile-home-by-walking-on-legs

======
malkia
Wow... Russia had that from a long time... it's the house of Baba Yaga -
<http://www.valdosta.edu/~sarcarter/babayaga.JPG>

------
jsmcgd
I know it's a prototype and I know it's a house but that was really slow. Not
really too sure what that demonstration demonstrated at that speed. I didn't
get any sense of viability. Too harsh?

------
bisceglie
Did someone say Archigram? Walking cities in the near future?

